# Some Test Photos of my Druggist Bottles - What do ya'll think?



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

These were taken with a Canon digital camera with natural lighting only. I believe that the best photos came out when the sky was slightly overcast and there was not any direct sunlight on them.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

Some more pics done in the same conditions.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

These are all 1 ouncers for some reason, not doing it intentionally.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

Another 1 ounce from Nebraska.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

Last one from Reading, Pa.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice bottles and a nice job photographing them! I always have trouble photographing druggist bottles.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jan 17, 2018)

Very nicely done ! I am always also having trouble shooting my embossed bottles ! Think your idea of shooting them outdoors works much better then indoors ! Obviously shooting with a tripod. what are you using as a camera and what settings? Love the Stein's Pharm. Nice lettering and design ! I'm a PA guy so love seeing local stuff.


----------



## yaledigger (May 2, 2018)

I love those bottles and you did a great job on the photography !


----------



## nikkicz17 (May 3, 2018)

Amazing job!!!!


----------

